# MINI John Cooper Works receives “sport auto award 2015”



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The MINI John Cooper Works continues its series of successes at the annual "sport auto" magazine readers' choice and takes first place in the importer small car category. Thanks to its outstanding performance and properties, the MINI John Cooper Works has always had an exceptional standing among the competition.

The MINI John Cooper Works is driven by the most powerful engine ever installed in one of the British premium brand's production models, the 2 litre 4-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology generating 170 kW/231 hp (fuel consumption according to EU: 6.7 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 165 g/km). The top athlete's technology for the engine, suspension and aerodynamics derives directly from motor racing and defines its exclusive properties and its orientation towards extreme driving fun. Its distinctive character is emphasised by model-specific exterior and interior design features. In conjunction with the 6-speed manual transmission, the MINI John Cooper Works accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h in 6.3 seconds reaching a top speed of 246 km/h. It is also optionally available with the 6-speed Steptronic sports transmission.

The "sport auto award" has been issued since 1980 and ranks among the most longest-standing automobile awards. This year 13,601 readers voted in 30 series production car categories and 10 tuning model classes.


----------

